# Computer wont recognize touchpad



## Rfed (Jan 20, 2012)

I downloaded all the files to update to CM 9, but to my dismay my laptop will only recognize my touchpad as a drive. I am running XP, it is same laptop I installed CM 7 with no problems. I tried a new cable, reinstalled novacom. Any help for this noob will be appreciated.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Rfed said:


> I downloaded all the files to update to CM 9, but to my dismay my laptop will only recognize my touchpad as a drive. I am running XP, it is same laptop I installed CM 7 with no problems. I tried a new cable, reinstalled novacom. Any help for this noob will be appreciated.


First, it's been reported that you have to turn off usb debugging in CM9 for Windows XP to recognize the TP .

Did you go to settings/storage, tap on the three dots in the upper right hand corner(menu), and tap on USB computer connection and put a check on the MTP box? Windows Explorer will show cm_tenderloin. Open that and you will see the SD card.


----------



## Rfed (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry if I did not make myself clear. I have CM 7 installed and trying to update to CM 9 my laptop wont recognize touchpad. I never got CM 9 to install because of this.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Rfed said:


> Sorry if I did not make myself clear. I have CM 7 installed and trying to update to CM 9 my laptop wont recognize touchpad. I never got CM 9 to install because of this.


Boot into WebOS and create the cminstall folder and copy the files over that way. You do know how to connect a TouchPad in WebOS, right?


----------



## Rfed (Jan 20, 2012)

Yea I do. Like I said did it before no problems. Thanks for help.


----------

